# لماذا يستخدم زيت البرافين لقياس درجة الانصهار



## كاسبر العلوم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو من لديه معلومات عن استخدام زيت البرافين في قياس درجة الانصهار في المواد الصلبة بدل الماء يزودنا بها ... مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم 
الموضوع يرتبط بارتفاع درجة غليان البرافين وسهولة التحكم فيها اضافة الى التجانس في الحرارة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## كاسبر العلوم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام ........اشكرك اخي الكريم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 مارس 2014)

نعتمد على الزيوت البارفينيه لعدة اسباب 
1- التجانس الحراري 
2- درجه غليانه عاليه 
3-التبخر قليل 
4-تركيبه المتجانس 
5-اللون الواضح مع ارتفاع درجه الحرارة


----------

